# License



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I looked at the DNR site but couldn't find the answer. Do you have to have a license for squirrel on your own property using an airgun?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If you hunt on your own property you don't need a license to hunt anything unless it's ducks then u need the federal stamp, squirrel , ok . My brother hunts deer on his property with no license.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

What if I'm hunting small game on private property owned by a friend and he's there with me?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> What if I'm hunting small game on private property owned by a friend and he's there with me?


Must have a license


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Or lease the land for a penny


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha I'm sure he would let me. That's what I figured with not being the land owner


----------

